# Homer the blind kitty from Homer Odyssey Passed Wednesday Night



## Mitts & Tess

I saw this on FB from Gwen Cooper, Homers mom. Tears.....

Amazon.com: Homer's Odyssey: A Fearless Feline Tale, or How I Learned about Love and Life with a Blind Wonder Cat (9780385343985): Gwen Cooper: Books


Hi, everybody. I wanted to let you know that we put Homer to sleep this past Wednesday night. He was so tired, and it was time. We were lucky enough to find a very gentle vet to come to us at home, and Homer passed peacefully, in his own bed, in my arms.

Forgive me for not saying anything sooner. I needed some time to mourn privately before being able to do so publicly. There's a link below to a blog post I wrote about Homer, if you'd like to read it. But, to everybody reading this now, please know that you have my deepest, deepest gratitude for all your support, your prayers, your advice and insights, and--most importantly--for loving my little boy. Thank you for always being here for both of us.

Homer - Gwen Cooper - Author's Blog


----------



## wallycat

Sweet Homer. I loved his story and what a peaceful way to say goodbye.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

_I tried for a long time to get on her blog. It was on over load and couldn't get on. I wanted to share one of the paragraphs which says it all about Homer and special needs animals and those in rescue, who, this is their heart beat.

From Gwen. This was so beautifully put._


He was just one cat. One tiny, big-hearted, irrepressible, brave and loyal little cat. Who could possibly have foreseen that he would come to mean so much to so many? Those of us who work in animal rescue believe that every animal matters. We believe that every life—no matter how small, or how steep the odds are against it—can make a difference. Every animal who’s given the chance to love and be loved can make someone else’s life better, can fill up empty places in our hearts we didn’t even know were there until they were full. And, once in a great while, one tiny creature can have a spirit so big that it spills over and makes the whole world just a little bit better, and happier, and more inspired, than it was before. Even in the darkest places are small lights that can grow and grow until they warm us all.


----------



## Marcia

Aww! I never heard of Homer, but I am about to learn all about him! I ordered the book on Amazon and got "free'' super saver shipping!! Looking forward to the stories about this little guy!!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Oh dear, I didn't know this, Merry. Now I'm going to be sad for a while.

That's one of the great things about this book is that Homer's still alive at the end, unlike so many of the good animal books. I was a little sad when Gwen wrote about Scarlett and Vashti passing away in the last few years, but Homer was the special one. He will be missed but his message was made clearly and strongly, debunking myths about "unadoptable" or "less adoptable" cats, especially those with so-called disabilities.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Homer, 
You were blind...
But now you see, at the Gate to The Rainbow Bridge...
Now always Happy...
Playing Free....

Homer, Special Boy, You will never be forgotten! 
You touched so many lives here!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Here is a video of Gwen reading from her book about the first time she saw Homer and adopted him. You see him thru the video and hear him meow at the end.

Homer's Odyssey - YouTube


A rescue friend of mine commented: _That little cat, and her companion Gwen, have done as much as anyone I can think of to get people to accept that "imperfect" can be so much more than "perfect". Just the knowledge of his presence will be missed._

That is it in a nutshell! So true.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Listened to that...now I'm all teary eyed...


----------



## Marcia

Great reading! I love a great story teller! Homer is adorable and I love the idea of taking in the underdog. I look for these. I've inquired about special needs kitties now and again, but when I do they seem to be adopted quite quickly where I live. Maybe I live in a community of big hearts. I'm looking forward to getting my book!!


----------

